# Help me name my New Gargoyle Gecko



## buggal (Oct 30, 2009)

So this is my first post in this forum,  I am usually just an arachnid gal.  However, I was offered a free female Gargoyle and I just fell in love with her.  Aint she cute!  I just had to show her off!

I am having trouble naming her so help me come up with some cool and cute names.   

Also if you know anything about these geckos and can tell from the pic how healthy or not or anything else about her from the pics, I would love any info.  I am totally new to Geckos!


----------



## PoPpiLLs (Oct 30, 2009)

How about Smiley


----------



## cbeard (Oct 30, 2009)

Goliath, the clan leader from the comic series/tv series 'Gargoyles'.

or, sense its a girl, Angelique, or Demona, names also taken from 'Gargoyles'


----------



## Chilobrachys (Oct 30, 2009)

Sirl, Mcgee, Loopee, Sarah, Twilight, Merle, Agnus, Fibula, Ulna, Rhacodactylene, Trixy, Shawntel, Auriculanda???


----------



## Warren Bautista (Oct 30, 2009)

Warren

....


----------



## syndicate (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice looking Garg you got there!Looks pretty fat and healthy from the pics.
Check this forum out for lots of info on the Rhacs
http://www.pangeareptile.com/forums/index.php


----------



## zonbonzovi (Oct 31, 2009)

The eyes remind me of the Thundercats, so I'll say "Snarf"(also the word for folks that bite their fart bubbles while in the bathtub).  You can't go wrong.  Go ahead, say it...Snarf.


----------



## Kris-wIth-a-K (Nov 1, 2009)

elly dfvdfvgs


----------



## Teal (Nov 1, 2009)

*I don't know about a name, but she sure is pretty! *


----------



## cbeard (Nov 1, 2009)

So what name did you choose?


----------



## ZergFront (Nov 2, 2009)

PoPpiLLs said:


> How about Smiley



+1 I was going to post that.


----------



## moose35 (Nov 2, 2009)

bob 




moose


----------



## TomM (Nov 2, 2009)

PoPpiLLs said:


> How about Smiley


+2 definitely looks like its smiling


----------



## Ariel (Nov 2, 2009)

Harmony or Melody


----------



## t-lover (Nov 3, 2009)

how about sally


----------

